
Ask HN: How do you find time to develop multiple skills? - ePierre
So, let say you&#x27;re a developer, but also a pianist, 3D artist, polyglot, rock climber, writer, video maker, dad&#x2F;mum. (pick a few)<p>How do you find the time to develop all of these skills in parallel?<p>There are too many things I would like to pursue, and I end up sucking at everything!
======
WhompingWindows
Personally, I've always developed multiple skills. From 10, I've played piano
and been into science and computers. The key, in my opinion, is to practice
daily, maybe 20-30 minutes of good focused striving.

For new skills, it's very hard and requires dedication, for instance I tried
to pick up the violin. It's very hard initially due to the challenge of bowing
properly and the second challenge of locating fingers properly to create the
right notes. Yet, progress is steady even after 20 minutes a day, my playing
quickly became much more bearable over the weeks.

~~~
ePierre
Thanks for the answer!

I've seen this advice before. Keep a streak and practice a little every day.

